# Fecon Mulcher-First Project



## Mowingman (Feb 12, 2008)

Here are a few photos of the first tract of land I cleared with the Fecon FTX140 mulcher. It was 30 acres of VERY DENSE brush and trees. I only avaraged 2 acres/day. However, considering the thick conditions, that might not be too bad.
All in all, this Fecon is a pretty amazing machine and I really enjoy operating it.
Jeff

Oops, photos not showing up


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 12, 2008)

I think my photos are too large. Oh well, we tried.
Jeff


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 14, 2008)

Mowingman said:


> I think my photos are too large. Oh well, we tried.
> Jeff



There is software you can download free to make pictures smaller i will ask my wife what the name of that software is and what size you can make it so it can work she i asleep at moment


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 14, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> There is software you can download free to make pictures smaller i will ask my wife what the name of that software is and what size you can make it so it can work she i asleep at moment



Or just get a free photobucket account and upload your pictures there then post the link in the thread so it shows up inbetween the img html tag like this:


----------



## jawssaws (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you like the Fecon?


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 14, 2008)

jawssaws said:


> Do you like the Fecon?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, it is a great machine. I really enjoy operating it. About the only negative thing I can say about it, is that it is hard to get in and out of the cab. This FTX 140 works great for anything up to 6" or 8". It will shred larger stuff, but it is very slow and ineffecient with larger trees. I actually try to limit it to 6" and down. I have a tree service come in and drop anything with an 8" trunk, and larger. They cut off all the limbs and haul off the trunk section. Then I mulch all the limbs. This really reduces the hauloff volume.
> Clearing rate has averaged 2 acres/day in VERY HEAVY brush and large trees. On lighter brush with smaller trees, I am averaging 4 acres/day.
> ...


----------



## jawssaws (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds good, who are you renting the unit from?


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 15, 2008)

We have it rented from Pettit Machinery, in Dallas.


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a photo of the Fecon after I had spent a couple of hours clearing an initial path into the property. You can see the path behind the machine


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 18, 2008)

This is looking south before mulching the property.


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking south, (exact same view as previous photo), after mulching with the Fecon.


----------



## DDM (Feb 18, 2008)

How much was the rental per day?


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 18, 2008)

Rental is $1200.00/day.
Jeff


----------

